# wix vs webstarts



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

hey guys im debating on wether i should get wix or webstarts for a beginers website. i cat afford to pay for a website just yet so was wondering if any of you guys have any experience on either of these. I mainly want it to display my work that i have done for people and some price charts etc so customers can kinda get a clue and so they can also contact me for a quote on some t shirts or signs etc. if anyone could give me a clue thanks


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a Wix site. It worked well for design but I already had hosting and a domain. So I just used it for design and then hosted it myself. If you can live with the Wix ads on your page, go that route. And once you can, pay the fee to get them off.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

nice im just trying to see what better i been reading an everyone says wix is much better. can i add my own domain if i buy one on wix?


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes. They get the domain and they host it. But if you're going to pay, you might as well do a go daddy account or something so if you get wanted to do a non wix site you can switch it easily instead of starting over.


----------



## iAce (Apr 21, 2013)

I use wix too, it's very easy and is a great site!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I use wix, it was easy to build and easy to change and edit and time I feel like it  I have a primium site, so no wix ads.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

upperhandprint said:


> I use a Wix site. It worked well for design but I already had hosting and a domain. So I just used it for design and then hosted it myself. If you can live with the Wix ads on your page, go that route. And once you can, pay the fee to get them off.


Very nice site, Craig  By forum rules you are allowed to add the address to your signature.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

i ended up using web starts it was easier to use, i might just end up buying that package they have go daddy is way out of my price right now


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

D.Evo. said:


> Very nice site, Craig  By forum rules you are allowed to add the address to your signature.


Thanks! I'll have to add it. Thanks for the info. 

As far as go daddy, depending on your URL, it'd only be about $20 to get the site up and running. Then it's like $5 a month.


----------



## webmaster (Jun 5, 2018)

If I can also add my two cents to this very old thread, I use reclaim hosting for my domain/hosting coz it's cheap as hell and still super reliable


----------

